# Our future--OUR YOUTH



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 22, 2008)

We have been been contemplating on what we can do to keep our youth active and involved. After some thought..and some phone calls.. we have come up with a idea..and now, I am looking for anyone who would like to donate to this. You may put any size donation into my paypal account, which is [email protected] , all money collected will be used to purchase our "awards".

Our plan is to run a contest for the youth. This contest would run a few months, and we would have beautiful National's T-shirts as our "award prizes" I would like to do a on-line "FUN" type horse show. All the youth members would be encouraged to join in. If anyone has any suggestions for this I would really appreciate hearing them. Corinne


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jan 22, 2008)

How much? is your goal?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 22, 2008)

Teri, I'm not asking anyone for any certain amount....whatever they feel is comfortable for them is fine with me. The more sponsers I can find,



the more t-shirts, I can purchase.



..the more classes I can have. 



Maybe, when we are done with this show..I can do something similiar with our donkey forum.



Mary Lou has plans for other contests as well for this year, so everyone will be able to join in, not just the youth.

.


----------

